# website i designed



## tomwaddle10 (Sep 27, 2005)

what do you guys think of these photographers, and the design of the website:
http://www.erniebrownphotography.com


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2005)

I like Flash sites. It's fitting here.


----------



## tomwaddle10 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks, I agree Flash works here. Is the purpose of the site achieved well?


----------



## jeroen (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice looking site. I like the design although I would make the side bars only the light grey instead of 2 grey bars. It just makes the design more complicated and distracts the attention from the mainpart, wich is looking pretty good and professional btw.

Flash works good here indeed. Congratulations, that doesn's happen very often 
I personally don't like slideshows. It forces me too much into what I am supposed to look at. Makes the viewing too passive and too forced IMO.

Delete the musical part. Please. It adds nothing and is just annoying.

Overall, a very, very nice and professional looking website :thumbup:


----------

